# Odd Behavior and ...butt rubbing?



## Budger

I'm not sure what is up with our 'tiel, Sisco. He is about 15 years old and we adopted him from close friends of ours about a year ago. He is typically a "grumpy old man" as we like to put it. He prefers being on my fiance to me and only usually wants head petting when he's "sticky" (pin feathers) from a molt.

Tonight, he wanted to sit on MY hand and was BEGGING for head petting and went even beyond that by putting his whole head in my hand so that I was cupping him and petting his back. This went on, much to my amazement, for several minutes. Then he kind of fluffed, started preening, and then, with his tail pointed down, rubbed his butt back and forth on my hand I moved my hand so that he wasn't just sitting on my finger, but in my hand, and he continued rubbing his butt back and forth on it for about ten seconds. He didn't pick at his butt as if it were irritated or had something stuck to it... He continued to want cuddling after that too.

I am SO freaked out. I wish I could believe that he just finally decided I wasn't so bad and wanted to cuddle, but I know this isn't normal!

Is the butt rubbing back and forth a cockatiel's way of h*mping or is there something seriously wrong with him?

The nearest avian vet is over 3 hours away from me, so I'd rather not have to drag him that far and cause him stress if it isn't necessary. Any help would be... helpful!


----------



## Bea

He was humping, and from your description i would say that petting his back triggered it.  Touching a birds back is a sexual behaviour, and they associate it with courtship. I would stick to head rubs only from now on.


----------



## Plukie

LOL!! Welcome to the world of the tiel.


----------



## Bea

Plukie said:


> LOL!! Welcome to the world of the tiel.


Oi!! How about welcome to the world of frisky male tiels - SOME of us have boys who wouldn't even dream up the crazy idea of humping something other than their REAL girlfriend. :rofl:


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

And I wish I was one of them :blush:


----------



## Plukie

xxxSpikexxx said:


> And I wish I was one of them :blush:


You want to be humped by a tiel!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Plukie

Bea said:


> Oi!! How about welcome to the world of frisky male tiels - SOME of us have boys who wouldn't even dream up the crazy idea of humping something other than their REAL girlfriend. :rofl:



Yeah well, some of us..............don't!  I must admit, Dooby has behaved himself impeccably since Daisy has been on the scene.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

Plukie said:


> You want to be humped by a tiel!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


No never  Bea said real girl friend meaning another tiel. Spike thinks Iam his girl friend but Iam not a tiel :blush: So he gets the down command quite often :wacko: Who knew tiels were dirty birds


----------



## Kfontan

This thread has certainly been an eye-opener. 

I have to keep a closer eye on Peaches.


----------



## Sophia

Yeah he was humping, I would just rub from the neck up next time!  He thought you wasn't so bad like you said, but he got a little to close for comfort!! :lol:


----------

